# First Glock Purchase



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm a total newbie to the pistol world. I grew up shooting rifles and shotguns on a regular basis, but for some reason was never exposed to the world of pistols. When I was 16 I took an NRA Marksmanship course with my dad and earned both my distinguished expert in air rifle and shotgun but never touched the pistol side for some reason. After taking Paul's CFP class the search for my first pistol began.

Fondling as many pistols as I could at both Smith and Edwards and Impact Guns led to steer towards a Glock. I've yet to understand the "they are ugly" claim, but like I say, my exposure is pretty limited. Hickok45 has some stellar YouTube videos and after watching quite a few of them and some more firearm fondling I decided on the Gen 4 Glock 19.

The purchase was made about 2 months ago at Salvo Guns in Layton. I paid a little higher than what I could have found it for at Impact but this was right after Sandy Hook and all the sudden they were disappearing. Brand new it came with 3-10 round capacity magazines. I ran 100 rounds through it that night and was impressed; this was my first time shooting a pistol, but was surprised how many of the fundamentals from rifle and shotgun shooting came in to play (breathing, trigger pull, stance, balance, etc.) I later learned I was shooting at a 75' target from 25' and have repented since then. I also learned if heaven forbid I was in a gun fight, don't go for the head. While in this target they are all within, most had 1 that was out by an inch or so, That margin of error is too great for me to feel comfortable taking at this point.


Pretty fidgety and flinchy, I need to refine a few things through some more shooting and dry fire drills. My first impressions on shooting the gun were good. I was surprised how rapid you could shoot and still get back on target. My mind had the image of someone shooting a magnum revolver where it takes all your effort and energy to hang on to the gun for dear life. I was wrong. I'd read about some problems with FTE and ejecting in the face of the shooter, I haven't experienced either of those yet.

I've been practicing a few dry-fire drills at home (saving up for Moyler's class) and that has helped. Question, is there a reset trigger or something that can be purchased for a glock? Having to rack the slide after each dry fire gets a bit mundane. I went back to the range last night and put 500 rounds through it in about an hour, no FTE's, no stovepipes, no problems at all other than one hot barrel. The dry fire drills seemed to help. This if from 25'.

I really like the aggressive grips on the Gen 4. I haven't shot any other generation glocks, but these seem to work great for me. I haven't experimented with any of the backstraps yet but it is nice to know they are there and an option. Field stripping the gun is simple and makes cleaning simple when I decide to get that in depth.

Before I made my purchase I'd started stocking up on high capacity clips (just kidding, magazines) and was glad I did. Seems like you can never have too many of those, and I didn't know they are interchangeable for the same caliber until recently. That is a huge perk for me.

Overall, I have loved the gun. Low recoil, rapid fire capability, solid feel to it, and affordable to feed. I love the look of the glock platform, call me crazy.
The only dislike I have found worth mentioning is the size. It is a little big to carry concealed if it has to remain concealed (Example work policy). I'm a tall scrawny guy and getting it to disappear, even with an IWB king tuk or crossbreed super tuck, hasn't been ideal yet. I could do the ankle strap thing, but it isn't ideal either. If I'm around town or going to school they work great, I've started using the Blackhawk serpa as well and love it. I still end up pocket carrying the bodyguard for the days I can't get away with the glock. I know that is like comparing a grape to a watermelon, but as a newbie that is one thing I noticed.


In conclusion, if you are looking for a new gun to get comfortable and familiar with pistols, I'd highly recommend the glock. I love the fact that they don't have a safety on them. Too many people seem to think if it has a safety you can through all the safety rules out the window. Great gun!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice write up! Darn good shooting too. I have seen a re-set trigger advertised somewhere, probably Glockworx.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great write up on the Glock 19, they are extremely hard to come by right now. I understand your frustration with trying to conceal a full size pistol. I conceal a Glock 22 (40 S&W), I use the Vanguard 2 made by Raven Concealment here is the link http://www.ravenconcealment.com/holster ... r-full-kit I absolutely love the holster, you can barely tell you have a gun and it is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Get you a Glock 26 they are a little easier to conceal. Pretty much the same gun just smaller. You can use the same high capacity mags in the 26. I have a Glock 22 and 27 and love both of them. I have never ran into a problem with either of them and have shot over 5000 rounds between the two of them. Most people I have seen that run into problems are shooting them wrong. Usually it is limp wristing them. I recently picked up a Springfield XDs. It has been a good gun. I like the 45 in a small package. It is also pretty close to the Glock as far as the internal parts. Glock sells a gun that you can work on your trigger pull, but I have only seen it on their website.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

A few years ago I purchased a Glock 17 9 mm for Am. Fork Guns. I had shot it very little and maybe that is a good thing. I was in the AF gun shop / shooting range, which was down by I15 in Lindon, shooting at the moving target range and had the gun come unglued on me. Complete slide sepration at the ejection port. The front half of the gun Flew out in front of me about fifteen feet and the rear portion of the slide hit me in the face neck and chest. Talk about being a little shaken! I was lucky that I did not lose an eye and aside from a good burse and my confidence thrown out the window I was alright. 
The AF gun guys gathered up the shell that they had just sold me and boxed up the broken Glock and ask if they could assist me to the hospital, of which I declined. About two months later I received a new Glock pistol and a letter from the ammunition company stating that they could find no problem with the remaining shell in the box and the ammunition company sent a fifty dollar coupon good towards the purchase of their products. Needless to say I turned the Glock over to the Gun shop and bought my first Sig P220 and have never looked back.

Lots of threads written about Glock’s blowing out the magazine wells due to their unsupported chambers, but only a handful of slide failures are ever reported. I am lucky that all I suffered was some bruses, however I will never trust a Glock again…..Big


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I've carried the Glock 27 daily for years. It is much easier to conceal than the Glock 22. However, regarding bigbr's comment, that's definitely a scary thing to happen, but with how many law enforcements and militarys around the world that use them, I'd say they are a pretty safe and reliable.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Nuff said..


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

bigbr said:


> A few years ago I purchased a Glock 17 9 mm for Am. Fork Guns. I had shot it very little and maybe that is a good thing. I was in the AF gun shop / shooting range, which was down by I15 in Lindon, shooting at the moving target range and had the gun come unglued on me. Complete slide sepration at the ejection port. The front half of the gun Flew out in front of me about fifteen feet and the rear portion of the slide hit me in the face neck and chest. Talk about being a little shaken! I was lucky that I did not lose an eye and aside from a good burse and my confidence thrown out the window I was alright.
> The AF gun guys gathered up the shell that they had just sold me and boxed up the broken Glock and ask if they could assist me to the hospital, of which I declined. About two months later I received a new Glock pistol and a letter from the ammunition company stating that they could find no problem with the remaining shell in the box and the ammunition company sent a fifty dollar coupon good towards the purchase of their products. Needless to say I turned the Glock over to the Gun shop and bought my first Sig P220 and have never looked back.
> 
> Lots of threads written about Glock's blowing out the magazine wells due to their unsupported chambers, but only a handful of slide failures are ever reported. I am lucky that all I suffered was some bruses, however I will never trust a Glock again&#8230;..Big


That is scary. I'd still dare say that the vast majority of accidents similar to yours were from a double charge from ammo. I don't think any ammo manufacturer is going to own up to a bad load, it would be interesting if you'd have kept that box of ammo instead of sending it back to the manufacturer and had an independent company look at it. I can't see the ammo company taking responsibility for it. 
Unfortunately catastrophic failures like your happen with all makes of firearms. A simple google search for a manufacturer's name followed by "blows up" or "explodes" produces a lot more results than one would think. That certainly doesn't justify it, but I think it is more common of an occurance than we'd like to admit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> A simple google search for a manufacturer's name followed by "blows up" or "explodes" produces a lot more results than one would think. That certainly doesn't justify it, but I think it is more common of an occurance than we'd like to admit.


Its good advice when shopping for guns. Google the model and "trouble", "warrenty" and other key words to see just what other owners are running into. When I was shopping for a pistol, that was one of the first things I did for all the models I was interested in. "Glock explode" turns up so many hits you couldnt pay me to own one. When I googled "xd explode" I got zero hits 8)

-DallanC


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > A simple google search for a manufacturer's name followed by "blows up" or "explodes" produces a lot more results than one would think. That certainly doesn't justify it, but I think it is more common of an occurance than we'd like to admit.
> ...


Zero?!?! Let me help you out a little bit 
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/outdoor- ... -boom.html

To be fair, glock does by far outnumber other manufacturers for kaboom's. The few I looked at seemed to be with hand reloads, others were not. Most (but not all) of kabooms are a result of improperly reloaded ammunition, or cartidges that have been chambered multiple times (without firing) to where the bullet gets pushed too far back into the brass. That causes too much pressure in the casing and thus the kaboom.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Zero?!?! Let me help you out a little bit
> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/outdoor- ... -boom.html


I said back when I was researching it, my searches turned up zero hits.

-DallanC


----------



## Zedhead (May 4, 2010)

Congrats on the purpose, the G19 is an excellent handgun.

Just a question for you on carrying. What belt do you use? I carried for a few years with crappy belts and found having a quality belt made for carrying made a huge difference.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

IMO the reason glocks have more kabooms than any other firearms is because of the unsupported chamber. I personally am not a fan of glocks, but Im glad you like them. good write up.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> IMO the reason glocks have more kabooms than any other firearms is because of the unsupported chamber. I personally am not a fan of glocks, but Im glad you like them. good write up.


I've packed a Glock 19 religiously for more than 20 years ISW style at the small of my back. I've fed this and my Glock 17 factory ammo and all manor of reloads with no malfunctions at all. I have to admit, the unsupported chamber has always bugged me. I also have "a few" compact Glocks but haven't shot them enough to speak for their reliability. I'm a glock fan to say the least, however, I bought a Springfield XDs 45 this spring and I am impressed! I shoot it better than any pistol I own. My beloved Glock 19 has now moved down a notch and is now my bedroom gun. My S&W99 .40 is my truck gun and my new XDs is now my primary carry gun.

I'm glad you bought a Glock 19. It will serve you well I'm sure and you will love it. 
And great write-up too. Chuck.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Zedhead said:


> Congrats on the purpose, the G19 is an excellent handgun.
> 
> Just a question for you on carrying. What belt do you use? I carried for a few years with crappy belts and found having a quality belt made for carrying made a huge difference.


Nothing fancy, I think the one I wear most was one I bought at Kohl's on sale. I've seen the fancy carry belts for sale but never have purchased one. Maybe that is part of my problem.


----------

